# argentine horned frog wont eat



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

i bought a horned frog a week ago and all he has eaten is 1 cricket,i have tried him with pinkies also and he wont touch these either,the temp and everything is fine and the tank is humid can anybody tell me what else to try him with he is only about 3"


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

tell me too, the same damn thing happened to me and my frog!


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

is yours eating now mate and if so what you feeding it?how long did it take to start eating?


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

does the frog seem alert?..if so i wouldn't worry...he may need some time adjusting..
also, what kind of setup do you have ...(temp, humidity, ect) if you have no idea of the needs of the frog please PM me as soon as possible, or reply with a complete list of your setup.
also ..how big is the frog and how big are the crickets?
Eden


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If he is only 3" he might just be full, depending on the size of the

cricket you fed him.

Also maybe your crickets are too big for him try something smaller

like wax worms or meal worms.

When I feed my frog fuzzy or pinkie mice I have to poke them with a stick

or he wont eat them


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

i have tried mealworm and he is still not intrested but will keep trying


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

what are the specifics on his setup. Mine went 5 months eating very little, but I changed a few things and he overnight became a hog. Do you have an under the tank heating pad? When I got a heating pad along with a glass aquarium lid and increased the temp and humididty his eating habits iinstantly changed.


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

yes i have a heat pad the temp is 80 the tank is 2x1 and the floor is covered in bark chipping with damp moss in one corner,i have a small shallow bowl of water in the tank and i spray the tank twice a day to get it humid the frog seems to look ok he spends alot of time burried but i have seen him moving around and have seen him in the water
hope this helps


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mabye instead of the bark chipping try bed-a-beast. You buy a brick of it and toss it in water and it expands to fill up about a 5 gallon bucket. It holds moisture well. You dont have to use the entire brick all at once of course.

At this point I wouldnt be too worried. If you just got him 1 week ago he is probbily just adjusting to his new home. Just offer him food every other day or every 3 days. One thing that works for me too is if I grab the food with tweezers or something and hold it up to his face. If I touch his mouth with it he eats it, never fails. Mine ate no more than 2 crickets a week for 5 months before I changed his living conditions. That entire time he was fine, active and "normal". But once he got his new home he eats way more.

One more thing make sure you either gut bust your crickets or dust them before feeding them to your frog.

hope that helps, and keep us updated.


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

yes thanks i do dust the crickets,i have never heard of bed a beast what exactly is it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

They cary it at most pet stores. A pic is worth 1000 words


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

and it is what my frog is sitting in in this pic


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks alot mate yours looks very wet does it want to be this wete all the time?is the heat pad ok under when it is this wet,by the way he has eaten 3 crickets last night so hopefully he will carry on


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

You're feeding it live food, right, that moves? Saw once on pbs that frogs won't eat things that don't move - they'll starve to death while staring at a plate full of dead crickets.


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

yes mate their live crickets


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Good to hear he had been eating! 
I have never had any problems with the heating pad being under moist substrate.
He actually is way more active and a way better eater since I changed his habitat to a much moister one.:nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

eco earth is the same as bed a beast


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for all the help think things are starting to look better he has had a few crickets and last night took a pinkie,ive bought some eco earth today but dont know if to use it now he has started eating worried it might unsettle him again


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

just toss it in the next tiem you clean his tank, that should work


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

pamonster said:


> just toss it in the next tiem you clean his tank, that should work
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Glad to hear that he's eating


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

try leaving food like worms and meal worms in there

when he gets used to the surroundings, he shoudl come around


----------

